# Livery yards- 10 minute radius from Blandford Forum, Dorset



## TwinnyOlive (27 December 2013)

Does anyone know of any yards no more then 10 minutes away from Blandford Forum with DIY livery. Looked at Bryanston school but its full 

Didn't know if there are any small little liveries that don't advertise much, will need stable and arena.


----------



## TwinnyOlive (27 December 2013)

TwinnyOlive said:



			Does anyone know of any yards no more then 10 minutes away from Blandford Forum with DIY livery. Looked at Bryanston school but its full 

Didn't know if there are any small little liveries that don't advertise much, will need stable and arena.
		
Click to expand...

Meant to say Bryanston school is for pupils and staff only.


----------



## Lulwind (28 December 2013)

Have a look at Higher Houghton but it may be too far.  Have heard horror stories about Lower Bryanston Farm?

Have a look in Bartletts in Blandford as there maybe something on their notice boards.

I am under the impression that there are two yards within the grounds of Byanston school, one of which was open to anyone but of course that may well have changed now.


----------



## Racergirl (28 December 2013)

There is one called Sparrowbush livery which is just outside Blandford - on the road that goes up to the extreme sports place. Lots of facilities, and I think they have just put in some new stables. http://sparrowbushlivery.co.uk/

Bryanston Farm ( I think thats what its called) out the other side of the school (follow the UK chasers sign!) is a livery yard as well - a friend of mine has her horse there and is very happy. http://www.bryanstonfarm.co.uk/

Mine is a little further away - but she does have a DIY space if thats what you are looking for - shes the other side of the hill in Okeford Fitzpaine... http://www.heritage-morgans.com/


----------



## TwinnyOlive (28 December 2013)

Lulwind said:



			Have a look at Higher Houghton but it may be too far.  Have heard horror stories about Lower Bryanston Farm?

Have a look in Bartletts in Blandford as there maybe something on their notice boards.

I am under the impression that there are two yards within the grounds of Byanston school, one of which was open to anyone but of course that may well have changed now.
		
Click to expand...

Checked Barletts, yes there are 2 yards in the grounds of Bryanston school.. wouldn't be sure who to contact as I have searched but couldn't find anything.


----------

